

Megaupload case marks death of the cloud - hornokplease
http://news.techeye.net/internet/megaupload-case-marks-death-of-the-cloud

======
paulhauggis
This is why I never rely on "the cloud" as my sole backup source. The same
thing happened to me with that free live drive reseller floating around a
couple of months back.

One day I got a message that my account was closed and I could no longer get
to my data. I used it as my 4th or 5th extra backup.

